# Positive phase II for Dynogen IBS-C Drug



## jjohnson (Apr 29, 2004)

Dynogen Pharmaceuticals released the phase IIa data for its IBS-C drug DDP733. The results are quite remarkable, with the drug beating the placebo 54% to 15%, the widest margin I have ever seen for an IBS drug. Although this drug isn't likely to make it to market anytime soon (phase IIb isn't expected to start until Q4), I think this is still a bit of good news for those who suffer from IBS-C.http://www.medadnews.com/News/Index.cfm?articleid=414842Although I personally suffer from IBS-D and don't follow the IBS-C drugs as closely, I distinctly remember a comment that Dr. Michael Gershon made a few years ago, in which he predicted that 5-HT3 agonists (which is what DDP733 is) could be far more effective for IBS-C than 5-HT4 agonists (e.g. Zelnorm). Perhaps his theory is correct.On a related note, there is still no update on DDP225, a 5-HT3 antagonist that Dynogen is studying for IBS-D.


----------

